# Hard Drive Cage



## freaksavior (Dec 30, 2008)

So instead of using 5.25 drive adaptors to 3.5 i was going to buy this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816215082

but its $80 there is gotta be something cheaper to make or buy.

anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2008)

This is the cheapest I could find?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817995004


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 30, 2008)

hmm, i would pay $10 more for the red one.


but i want a cheaper one. 

It doesn't have to be just like that one it doesn't have to be hot swapable


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

I've seen what your looking for ,, Take your pick
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...th=257&zenid=001f1a531ef59d12a90c7aafa4f915fa
Hope this helps


----------



## sttubs (Dec 30, 2008)

Not sure if this would work for you.:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999141


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 30, 2008)

steelkane said:


> I've seen what your looking for ,, Take your pick
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...th=257&zenid=001f1a531ef59d12a90c7aafa4f915fa
> Hope this helps



all for lian-li and there not a 2 x 5.25 3 x 3.5 cage



sttubs said:


> Not sure if this would work for you.:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999141




same not a 2 x 5.25 3 x 3.5 cage


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> all for lian-li and there not a 2 x 5.25 3 x 3.5 cage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one takes up two 5.25" bays with 3 HDD installed & will fit in any case
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=257&products_id=1105


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 30, 2008)

steelkane said:


> This one takes up two 5.25" bays with 3 HDD installed & will fit in any case
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=257&products_id=1105



THanks  but thats really ugly lol.

guess i cant have everything


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2008)

Does the cage need to be in a 5.25" bay?  I have two different types of mountable 3 bay cages.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 30, 2008)

yes. Thats all i have since its a CM stacker 832

Basically here is the situation.

I have a CoolerMaster Stacker 832 all of the bays are 5.25" bay. Coolermaster gives you a 4 in 3 bay adptor but i only have 3 drives and i need the extra bay to install a second water pump.

if i can make my 3 hard drives fit into 2 bays then my task is accomplish.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hotswap bays are spendy if that's what you want..


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 30, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Hotswap bays are spendy if that's what you want..



doesnt have to be hotswapable. most are and most look nicer. Those are looking like only options besides the lian-li


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> THanks  but thats really ugly lol.
> 
> guess i cant have everything



well glad I tried to help with my ugliness,, you could always mod the front to your liking, unless you have no creativity in you. Happy hunting.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 30, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> doesnt have to be hotswapable. most are and most look nicer. Those are looking like only options besides the lian-li



I can understand that and with the drives being up that high I really like the bays with fans and it makes them much easier to remove and such too...

But I can't personally think of any much cheaper I mean I order 50 IStar 3 5.25 / 5 3.5 hotswap SATA bays at a time direct from Istar and still pay like $77 a pop for them.


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2008)

Could you show a picture of where you want to put them?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 30, 2008)

steelkane said:


> well glad I tried to help with my ugliness,, you could always mod the front to your liking, unless you have no creativity in you. Happy hunting.



hopefully your not being sarcastic. I do appreciate it.



erocker said:


> Could you show a picture of where you want to put them?




Ok, will in a min


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## AsRock (Dec 31, 2008)

how about this ?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856999209

I use one on my TT Armor not bad hold 3 HDD's but recommend 2 for  better cooling.

I ended removing the front and using the default case covers on the front so you cannot tell it's even there.  I do reonmend a better fan for it though.

Like some one else posted,  what about the icage all though you can cut parts out for better air flow for it.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 31, 2008)

AsRock said:


> how about this ?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856999209
> 
> I use one on my TT Armor not bad hold 3 HDD's but recommend 2 for  better cooling.
> ...



bingo. Thanks m8.

I ended up zip tieing one drive to another lmao and it seems pretty secure. i'll order that anyway though.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 1, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> bingo. Thanks m8.
> 
> I ended up zip tieing one drive to another lmao and it seems pretty secure. i'll order that anyway though.



Np. I been able to hide the cables with it too. Not sure about doing that with 3 HDD's though as i only put one in mine as i use icages now to so all of my drives are well spaced out.

If the front is like any thing of the TT armor and how the filters are on that case you just take of the black front of that unit and you will not know it's there from there outside.


----------

